
Open Whisper Systems: caveat re safety numbers if you've published a fingerprint - dogecoinbase
https://whispersystems.org/blog/safety-number-updates/
======
mtgx
Is there any way to auto-scan/recognize the _shared_ (through the Share
button) QR code from the phone? Right now the receivers have to check the QR
code on the desktop so they can scan it with their phones.

